# Chi Chi



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

Product swatches for the Australian brand Chi Chi.






Glitter Liner Christmas set - one given away, so no swatch, it was dark blue

Billion Dollar Palette - Gold Digger? (can't remember)
There are four of these palettes in pink, purple, aqua and I *think* another kind of pink? The purple is the only one to contain a bronzer, the rest are solely eyeshadows.









No base




No base




Over MAC Rollickin' Paint Pot




Over Maybelline Colour Stiletto Cream Shadow Stick - Bright Lights




Over MAC Indianwood Paint Pot

Mineral Eyeshadow Palette - Christmas GWP at Farmers (NZ)
There were 6 shadows, but the silver one got broken.




No base




Over Revlon Eyeglide - Nude


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Oct 11, 2010)

*Chi Chi Eyeshadow (No Base, Natural light)*





*
So Random (turquoise)
Don't Pimp My Style (purple)
Blue Steel (iridescent blue)
Hairdresser Helene (bronze)
Hot Stuff (orange)
Show Me The Money (green)*

My favourite of these eyeshadows is Hairdresser Helene as it's very pigmented & shows up beautifully. Hot Stuff is the least pigmented. All are metallic. Blue Steel looks grey/black in the photo but it shows up on my lid as a very pretty iridescent blue. I'll try & get a better swatch & photo in the future.





*
Showgirl (Duochrome green/light bronze brown)*

Showgirl is very hard to photograph, it looks light green here but it comes up as green/bronze (depending on the light) on skin. I don't wear it much as it doesn't show very well on my lids. Not my favourite eyeshadow but good as a highlight.


----------

